
Don't Become a Scientist (1999) - paulkon
http://physics.wustl.edu/katz/scientist.html
======
kdamken
This, one thousand times. I majored in biological sciences thinking the work
would be interesting and the money would be good. During a summer internship
doing research I realized how boring most of the lab work was, and after
learning how poorly you were paid even with a masters or a Phd I decided it
was not the career for me.

------
jseliger
Also worth reading, on related matters: Philip Greenspun's "Women in Science:"
[http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-
science](http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science)

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&type=story&query=don%27t...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&type=story&query=don%27t%20become%20a%20scientist%20points>30)

------
tokenadult
This should say "1999" in the title, as this rant has been around for a long
time.

